# CATAHOULA BULLDOGS????



## performanceknls

I was looking for Bandog pictures for my clients since I am sure that is what they have. I ran across this web site that is breeding American Bulldogs with Catahoulas and saying they are registered. If this a new breed or someones fake creation??
Has anyone ever heard of this?
Wilson's Kennel Catahoula Bulldogs, American Bulldogs and American Bandogs : Our Cat/Bulls


----------



## reddoggy

There are a couple registries that will take bandogges if the parents are registered. Pretty good for keeping track of hybrid levels, as some claim to have f5 when it's maybe really and f1b


----------



## performanceknls

But a Catahoula bulldog is a real breed? I know bandogs can be registered with some registries but they bred a Catahoula dog with a Am bulldog. Is that a real breed?


----------



## reddoggy

I've heard it thrown around on M-D.com a few times, but had little interest, as it sounded like another bandogge or hybrid that would faze out. So, no for sure answer here. I could tell ya all about bandogges though, LOL. Swinford may have been a crazy dog fightin vet with some strange ideas about the government, but man he made some nice dogs.


----------



## Southern Inferno

Just a cross in my book. Its a common cross to make running catch dogs though. Didnt notice any sort of refrence to that sort of work on thier site though? Not sure what purpose they are breeding them for.


----------



## reddoggy

Can you say Merle Pit Bull??? LOL


----------



## Adjecyca

someone from another forum told me they were catch dogs in hog hunting.There catahoula cur/am bulldog mix 


hybrid mutts, but decent working dogs from what i understand.


----------



## blurzredg4

theres a guy here in tx who breed them most of them come out merle not sure the purpose of the breedin but who know too many hybrids now lol


----------



## reddoggy

I wouldn't go as far as calling a specific cross breed/hybrid a mutt. A mutt is a dog that wasn't intended in cross breeding or is of unknown mixing.


----------



## Nizmo

i love bandogs.
I WISH DAVE WOULD POST SOME UP OF BOB *cough cough*


----------



## wilsonssandhillskennel

*Just letting you know*

I am the person you are talking about I breed Catahoula Bulldogs and American Bandogs. In answer to your question yes, my CBs are registered because my ABs are registered dogs with excellent Old Southern White(also known as White English) bloodlines dating back to the 1930s. My family has bred Old Southern White Bulldogs here in the north Florida Panhandle since then. My Catahoulas are all NALC registered with bloodlines dating back to Tophand Catahoulas (who originally started the NALC registry[Betty Ann])
also we are hunters~if it moves in the woods and you can eat it we hunt it!
many hog hunters cross catahoulas and bulldogs(Pits or ABs) to get good catch dogs -we are them only to a finer point because we ONLY breed dogs that are kid friendly- which means they KNOW the difference between what they are hunting and a child!If they doin't do kids we don't do them!:woof:
This is no 'made-up' breed it has been a utility hybrid for over 100 years especially in the south.They are certianly not 'merle pitbulls' lol but that was cute as the original Bulldog of America was 'called' a pitbull before it was branched out into the Pitbull terrier,the Scott American Bulldog and the Johnson American Bulldog.
Yes I also breed an 'American Bandog Mastiff' which is a Cane Corso X American Bulldog. This also is a very old hybrid as you know I am sure. Although my choice of Mastiff (CC) and my choice of bulldog(AB) are a twist on the breed ,because I have not chosen to add pitbull to my line as yet, my dogs are awesome and besides the normal self-protection -family protection my dogs also 'catch' hogs. I plan to add some pitbull in my American Bandogs eventually but it will have to be some awesome bloodlines and kid proof dogs and I just haven't found the right match for my kennel yet.I LOVE pitbulls and have several friends and aquaintances with this breed who have wonderful dogs I hope to find a good match for my kennel in the future. Hope this clears up the questions and if there are anymore questions about my kennel or my dogs please don't hesitate to ask.:clap:


----------



## JayHawk

. In answer to your question yes said:


> )
> :


 Preacher is registered with ADBA and I have a friend who has Shih Tzus registered with AKC. 
So if I put them together I would have some Bull-Shitz I could probably get $1500-$2000 a pup for this rare breed (maybe more if they came out blue)


----------



## Aireal

JayHawk said:


> Preacher is registered with ADBA and I have a friend who has Shih Tzus registered with AKC.
> So if I put them together I would have some Bull-Shitz I could probably get $1500-$2000 a pup for this rare breed (maybe more if they came out blue)


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## FamilyLinePits

Ok, Here is my personal opinion on these cross-breeds. (please feel free to yell, shout, scream, insult, or flame my personal opinion, As it will obviously do no good 

I am truly tired of many of these "designer" breeds, Which is really just a nice name for a mutt, Due to the fact that both parents are of known breeds. Chorkies, Chomeranians, Shi-Chis, Chachund, labradoodle (although this one benefits those with allergies), etc...

Many of these breeders of these "breeds", are only in it for the money...
Do we really need more cross-breed dogs in shelters? Are there already not enough?

WilsonsandHills, Please don't take personal offense to my opinion, as you may not be one of these money greeder BYB's.

Although your catahoula/bulldogs are being bred for working purposes, Other breeders can claim that their $500 chorkies, shi-chi's, etc, are "comfort dogs"...

Where do we draw the line?

The most common argument about this topic is "Well, All dogs are mixed with something else if you track it back far enough"....
That is very true, However 100+ years ago, They were not creating breeds to increase their cash flow, They were mixed dogs to better the job they were intended for.

Molosi (sp?) dogs were the original Mastiff, Bulldog, and several other medium to large breed dogs, They began mixing them for such daily tasks as home guardian, personal protection, bullbaiting, ratting, fighting (ugghh!), etc. 
They did NOT mix them to try and make stupid amounts of money. Not to mention that the homeless pet population was not nearly as bad as it is now. They were not killing thousands of dogs daily because of the lack of room.

As long as thousands of dogs are being euthanized daily, I don't think we should be crossing dog breeds, ESPECIALLY not for money or "comfort dogs".

I can partially understand that your dogs are working class dogs, But are you aware that even the most responsible breeders and the best background checks cannot guarantee that all the dogs you've rehomed are still in the same homes. I try to keep up with ALL my dogs that I rehome, But I am only able to honestly claim communication with 80% of the homes I have adopted dogs too...

That means 20% are either in homes I haven't approved of, In a shelter or rescue, Or even worse, possible already dead.

This is one of the reasons I will only have a litter every 3-4 heat. My females never have more than 2 litters in their lifetime. And ALL prospective owners of my dogs go through a strict adoption process.


----------



## JayHawk

Ok you convinced me I wont breed blue bull-shitz for money . but I have another friend who has a Chihuahua and the extreamly rare Am. Chiapit has been used to hunt realy small hogs for years.

Pups due soon!!!


----------



## MISSAPBT

NO.
Just mutt/hybrid someone if trying to pull off.
Crossbredd written all over it, and if someone is regging those things there is something seriously wrong. What are people trying to do to these breeds ie: apbt, amstaff, ambully (take that back i should read the site before assuming there using pitbulls to X LOL)









They can call them bulldogs when the dam is an actual bulldog, wtf is that LOL
Why would someone want a merle pitbull, if im right thats a disqualification

I have to say those puppies are so cute though


----------



## MISSAPBT

> The coat can come in an array of beautiful colors the most famous being the merle or leopard colors blue, red, tan, gray and silver. There are no two Catahoula Bulldogs alike in coat or eye color. Eyes can be brown , blue, aqua, green, gold or a combination of any of these colors in one eye which


*sigh* its like shopping for a car


----------



## Hagen

I have internet contact to some hoghunters who use American Bulldogs, Black Mouth Curs, Mountain Curs, APBTs and/or Catahoulas. But they cross them extremely rare, and don't sell them to be pets.
A real hunter give his dogs to an other hunter for peanuts, ...or they swap the dogs sometimes.


----------



## performanceknls

wilsonssandhillskennel said:


> I am the person you are talking about I breed Catahoula Bulldogs and American Bandogs. In answer to your question yes, my CBs are registered because my ABs are registered dogs with excellent Old Southern White(also known as White English) bloodlines dating back to the 1930s. My family has bred Old Southern White Bulldogs here in the north Florida Panhandle since then. My Catahoulas are all NALC registered with bloodlines dating back to Tophand Catahoulas (who originally started the NALC registry[Betty Ann])
> also we are hunters~if it moves in the woods and you can eat it we hunt it!
> many hog hunters cross catahoulas and bulldogs(Pits or ABs) to get good catch dogs -we are them only to a finer point because we ONLY breed dogs that are kid friendly- which means they KNOW the difference between what they are hunting and a child!If they doin't do kids we don't do them!:woof:
> This is no 'made-up' breed it has been a utility hybrid for over 100 years especially in the south.They are certianly not 'merle pitbulls' lol but that was cute as the original Bulldog of America was 'called' a pitbull before it was branched out into the Pitbull terrier,the Scott American Bulldog and the Johnson American Bulldog.
> Yes I also breed an 'American Bandog Mastiff' which is a Cane Corso X American Bulldog. This also is a very old hybrid as you know I am sure. Although my choice of Mastiff (CC) and my choice of bulldog(AB) are a twist on the breed ,because I have not chosen to add pitbull to my line as yet, my dogs are awesome and besides the normal self-protection -family protection my dogs also 'catch' hogs. I plan to add some pitbull in my American Bandogs eventually but it will have to be some awesome bloodlines and kid proof dogs and I just haven't found the right match for my kennel yet.I LOVE pitbulls and have several friends and aquaintances with this breed who have wonderful dogs I hope to find a good match for my kennel in the future. Hope this clears up the questions and if there are anymore questions about my kennel or my dogs please don't hesitate to ask.:clap:


I can understand the cross of the two breeds for working dogs but that dies not make them purebred dogs nor do they have legit paperwork. I have nothing personally against you but hybrid is just a fancy word for Mutt. Sorry


----------



## thomas

MISSAPBT said:


> *sigh* its like shopping for a car


I'm just sittin' here eatin' my fush & chups wonderin' about your avatar. Is that Stage or Gracie?


----------



## Sampsons Dad

Are the Cat/Bulls health tested? Are they sold as pets or are they for serious hunters?
If you need running catch dogs there are breeds already suited to that work. As a matter of fact there is a man in FL that has 8-9 generation currs bred to be jam up hog dogs.
I took my dogo out with him and those little curr dogs were amazing.


----------



## MISSAPBT

thomas said:


> I'm just sittin' here eatin' my fush & chups wonderin' about your avatar. Is that Stage or Gracie?


Hahahaha. Im just chilling on my deek eating fush and chups in Nu Zullann with my tin pitbulls.

That is Miss Gracie


----------



## thomas

Miss Gracie is a beautiful dog. I like the black and white ones the most. I'm jealous.


----------



## Firehazard

performanceknls said:


> But a Catahoula bulldog is a real breed? I know bandogs can be registered with some registries but they bred a Catahoula dog with a Am bulldog. Is that a real breed?


for some its a real breed, at one time the catahoula was a bulldog mutt or some say pit bulldog/ pirah (spelling?)indigenous indian dogs right? So time goes by and Merle APBTs show up.. . Colby touches on AM bulldogs, Merle and influx of Catahoulas, as does Stratton and where they come from, also they touch on several APBT gamedogs in AM bulldog registration papes, just ran across a boudreaux dog thats in a lot of Am bulldog.. All this rambling is basically saying worlds once seperated now collide and what those dogs look like as adult are scatter bred APBTs... GREAT!!! I bet they are great hog dogs.. But IMO why try to beat the best? I do understand breeding good working dogs to each other regardless of heritage but by drive and all that what not,as the working ALaskan huskies vs Siberian Huskies (registration version), in that I could understand but still selling dogs a purebred when as Red was saying F1 compared to F5, ((Chuckles)) but the papers say...

Good topic, I agree with you.. if your leaning towards it will take a long time to get a purebred out of two purebred muts


----------



## mike ellis

*need too find home for old E bulldog we saved her from bad home good with people.*

she is a loveing dog.she just dont play nice with little dogs or cats.if we dont find her a home soon we will be kicked out of our home


----------



## angelbaby

mike ellis said:


> she is a loveing dog.she just dont play nice with little dogs or cats.if we dont find her a home soon we will be kicked out of our home


Message redog onthe list to the left in the blue box, he needs to approve any rehoming done on here and then it can be made into its own thread as this is a really old thread and may not get noticed here.


----------



## KMdogs

Catahoula Bulldogs are not "purebred" in the general sense of the word however down in the southeast they are fairly popular for use of catch dogs.. There are several kennels producing consistency and straight workers.. Can make excellent hunting hounds, i've heard of some being used as PP dogs but i personally wouldn't use one.. Culling rate is higher than most due to the merle gene being present..

So its all in who you ask.. I think of it in terms of Bandogs.. If someone is instilling purpose in the CB than thats what they are.. If someone is breeding strictly for the appearance or anything other than ability/function than just another BYB cross with a fancy name.


----------



## KuroOokami

Catahoula Bulldogs aren't pure but their concept has been around for over a hundred years.

I'd take a Cat Bull over some of the mongrel mutts you find as supposed "pure bloods" in other breeds [including bully type dogs] anyday.

Sorry but I love that mix.


----------



## maniacstrain

hey sence when were apbt kid agressive u must mean bullies or am bullies cause most the folx i know with true apbts are not man biters at all or kid agreessive now they might jump on kids or knock into them as the are just natrural beef cakes like that sometimes every breeding u should socialize and raise up around strangers and kids if u want them to be protective i would sugest having kids around them this breed was never ever meant for protection that is like giving a a ufc fighter a gun no need fer it just my honest opinion as i have been in these dogs too long


----------



## maniacstrain

by the way every breed started some were so keep that in mind every breed was crossed some were to get what u see know 
weather it was 5 years ago or 500


----------



## acrysmith

*Catahoula Bulldog information*

I thought I would help shed some light on the Catahoula Bulldog discussion. They are a cross between the Catahoula Leopard and the American Bulldog. Some people cross the Pitbull with catahoula for a very gritty catch dog but according to the registries the catbull is only recognized when crossed with Ambulls. Catahaoula Bulldogs have been recognized for over 100 years. They make excellent working dogs and family companions. Here is the breed standard for anyone interested in learning a little more....

Background: The Catahoula Bulldog originated over 100 years ago in America. The Catahoula Bulldog is created from a direct cross between two specific and high quality breeds: the Louisiana Catahoula Leopard Dog and the American Bulldog, with the selection of the breeding parents being dependent upon desired working ability, rather than appearance. The Catahoula Bulldog is the result of combining a perfectly suited breed, the Louisiana Catahoula Leopard Dog, with another well suited breed, the American Bulldog, to gain certain characteristics that you may not get by leaving the two separate. They were originally popular in the southern United States for their strong working abilities for tasks including but not limited to hunting, working stock, protection, tracking, as well as being a devoted companion.

General Description: The Catahoula Bulldog is a medium to large sized dog that is an athletic, non-bulky, free breathing, and versatile working dog. They are protective, loyal companions and working partners with a high eagerness to please. They are an animated and personable dog, sometimes being very vocal. Aloofness with strangers is acceptable. Outright aggressiveness to people or other animals unless provoked is unacceptable. Generally the Catahoula Bulldog possesses the intelligence, endurance, and prey drive of the Catahoula, while being slightly heavier bodied with a robust skull, strong jaw, and mild temperament. The Catahoula Bulldog may be 50% Catahoula Leopard Dog and 50% American Bulldog in a first generation cross, with succeeding generation crosses of up to 75%-25% mix in either direction.

General Appearance: The Catahoula Bulldog should generate the impression of great strength, agility, endurance and exhibit a well-knit, sturdy, compact frame with the absence of excessive bulk. Males are characteristically larger, heavier boned and more masculine than females. The Catahoula Bulldog has a short smooth coat which comes in a wide variety of colors ranging from any solid, leopard, merle, patched, brindle, or any combination of these. Eyes can be any color or combination of colors (cracked or marbled) in one or both eyes. Tails can be long, cropped, or naturally bobbed in any length. They are medium to large sized dogs, weight always being proportionate to the body, and should not be less than 18 inches at the withers.

The Catahoula Bulldog is categorized in three types for judging purposes: 
75/25 Type describes 75% Louisiana Catahoula Leopard Dog and 25% American Bulldog 
50/50 Type describes 50% Louisiana Catahoula Leopard Dog and 50% American Bulldog. 
25/75 Type describes 25% Louisiana Catahoula Leopard Dog and 75% American Bulldog. This does not limit a cross to these exact percentages, and any variation is acceptable so long as it does not exceed crosses of up to 75%-25% mix in either direction to insure preservation of both breed traits to be apparent. The main characteristics of each individual dog will differ, but may generally be determined by what percentage is higher, most often the differences being in body type or size, but there are also other subtle differences.

Disqualifications: Dogs that are deaf or blind. Males without two testicles clearly descended due to a medical or genetic condition. Dogs with retina deformations and or microphthalmia.

NOTES:1. Males or females can be altered and this should not be considered a fault or reason for disqualification.
2. When showing teeth in the ring a handler can ask if he/she can show them to the judge to prevent any unsafe occurrence. 
3. Owner/handler should know how to properly restrain the dog with expert showmanship while being inspected by the judge. 
4. Scars on the dog should not be considered a fault, as this is a working breed.

*****It did not let me post the entire standard for each type (25/75 50/50 & 75/25) b/c it is too long for this thread you can go to www.merlebulldogsregistry.org to see the entire standard.******** other registries that recognize the CatBull are ABRA WBA CKC. MBR will be the first to hold confirmation shows and trials for the CatBull.


----------



## Firehazard

So only a cur is acceptable as is cat bull.. . The only American bulldog strain not a mutt is original Scott line as they were simply the freaky big dogs straight from Colby..


----------

